# “Step out. Not down.”



## Legol

Hello

I am seeking a translation for the above statement for a tattoo. Translation has been sought already but secondary opinions required. (Unfortunately the first translation was received a couple of days ago and the provisional design consultation - but not actual session - booking is for this Monday 13th at 12 Noon UK time.) 

The concept relates to responsibility and leadership: The idea is basically that sometimes, in order for a responsibility to be carried out, you may be better at conducting it elsewhere than where people expect you to. However, rather than resigning or stepping down from a leadership position, you simply continue to exercise your responsibility regardless. 

Suggestion: “incede non recede”

Are there any phrases/idioms/sayings that I should perhaps look at?

Thank you for your time.


----------



## jazyk

The suggestion Incede non recede is not grammatical.

Right now I can offer Decede, noli recedere.


----------



## Legol

Thank you for your reply. 

Yes, the kind person helping me has not done Latin for years and was struggling with it. 

Another suggestion that I thought quite accurately portrays the sentiment is this:  
_
loco decede, non officio_ = "Depart/step away from the place, not from your duty." 

Any thoughts on how this may compare? 

I cannot tell root word meanings of course. 

Thanks again


----------



## jazyk

That's good, too.


----------



## Snodv

One thing that troubles me is the ambiguity of meaning.  _Decede_, which was suggested for "step out," on the surface means "step down," but can also mean "die."  Cf. English "the decedent."  Unfortunately so can _excede, _which on the surface means "step out."  So I think I would prefer the suggestion with _loco _and _officio_ as offering clarity.


----------



## Legol

Hello Jazyk and Snodv

Thank you both. How confident are you that for _loco decede, non officio _the interpretation “Absent from post is not absent from duty.” is appropriately correct?

This is the leading translation that I have yet wanted to confirm prior to committing to it.

Thanks again for your assistance in this regard.


----------



## Snodv

I would only add that it is actually an imperative (command): Step down from [your] position, not [your] duty.


----------

